# Coors Falls River-wide tree b/t 1st and 2nd drop.



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

Quite large tree pinned hard between two rocks in b/t drop 1 & 2. Looked to be about 10-15inches under. Not a problem at current flows but could be an issue at lower flows. DO NOT SWIM 1st DROP!


----------

